# Skyrim Enderal ist nun veröffentlicht



## Batze (3. Juli 2016)

*Skyrim Enderal ist nun veröffentlicht*

Auf gehts. 
Nachdem man das Installations Paket schon Preloaden konnte steht nun der Launcher bereit damit man Enderal installieren und spielen kann.
Alles weitere auf der Hersteller Page.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2016)

Habe mich schon woanders darüber ausgelassen, dass ich nicht verstehe, wieso das Programm nicht über Cloud- oder Filehoster angeboten wird, wenn die verbreitenden Partnerseiten alle nur so schwache Kapazitäten haben. Derzeit dauert ein Download der 8GB locker 4 - 6 Stunden. Auf Mega und Konsorten könnten Leute mit entsprechender Leitung das in ein paar Minuten saugen.


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2016)

Kannst doch über Torrent saugen, hat bei mir knapp 30 Minuten gedauert. Und wenn du nicht gerade ein Abo bei einen der üblichen Filehoster hast, dann dauert es da meist noch länger, weil Limit und so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, Batze. Werd ich mir nachher nach dem Fußball mal laden


----------



## McDrake (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, Batze. Werd ich mir nachher nach dem Fußball mal laden



Dafür ist doch der Fussball da:
Man lädt sich das Ding während dem Spiel den Mod runter 

Über Torrent gehts bei mir ca 45 Minuten.

// ging doch nur 10 Minuten für den download


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2016)

Hab jetzt mal ein paar Minuten reingeschaut. Was gleich auffällt ist die nette Grafik, sieht echt schick aus. Dann nach dem Intro und so, also will jetzt nicht spoilern, bissel rumgelaufen noch ohne Waffen, kommen doch 2 so Biester an und zack tot. Null Chance gleich am Anfang, finde ich nicht so dolle.
Und dann, erschrecklich lange Ladezeiten, also das nervt jetzt schon ungemein.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juli 2016)

Der Prolog ist schon bissi verstörend 
Oo


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2016)

Jo, also ganz ehrlich, da musst ich auch erstmal schlucken.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann nach dem Intro und so, also will jetzt nicht spoilern, bissel rumgelaufen noch ohne Waffen, kommen doch 2 so Biester an und zack tot. Null Chance gleich am Anfang, finde ich nicht so dolle.



Also ich hab nen Schwert und ein Messer gefunden vor diesen zwei Viechern.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Schwert und ein Messer gefunden vor diesen zwei Viechern.



Beim ir wars eine Spitzhacke.
Aber so ists halt in so einem Spiel... jeder spielts ein wenig anders 

Aber was mir bisschen peinlich ist:
Ich komme aus der Bucht nicht raus.



Spoiler



Den Tempeleingang habe ich gefunden und auch die Statue gesehen und oben der Durchgang. Aber da muss man was einsetzen...
was das wohl sein mag?


 Könnte mir da wer helfen?


----------

